# 2016 Ohio Cup



## pbandjt (Jan 23, 2008)

We would like to invite any and all interested racers to come to Hilliard, Ohio on April 29, 30 to participate in the 9th annual Ohio Cup. This is a Fray/ECHORR style tjet individual race run on two tracks. The event is all day Saturday the 30th with open practice on Friday the 29th. You can find us on Facebook at The Ohio Cup if you need more information.


----------

